# Sunset Valley Track....



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

With all the poor wiring comments on the Aristocraft and USAT #6 switches has anyone used Sunset valley's switches?

I model 1:29 equipment but I don't think the 16 ties per foot will stand out to bad...

I had planned to use Aristocraft USA track but some of the reviews have me nervous. I'm also intrigued to see #8 and #10 Sunset switches...

I realize that if I go battery power the potential faulty wiring will be a nulled point...btu at this point I'm still on the fence.

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I used sunset valley's code 250 brass track and #6 switches. Everything flies over my #6 switches like they almost aren't there (very smooth). I have the plastic frogs that are insulated, I run live steam and track powered. 


Everything has held up in the Florida sun and humidity so far (about 6 months old so far though) 


This is my track:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 


I need to go and take some videos!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of the Sunset Valley #6 and they work quite well. I run primarily AMS rolling stock. The only issue I had was with my LGB loco. It had electrical pickup sliders and would send out a spark at the frog. I removed the sliders and the loco works great.


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a few of their #6 swiutches and they are nice and operate well. I use a transition connector to go from 250 to 332 in reil hight. I'm getting ready to install 2 switches in the coming weeks and will take pictures. 

Howard


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had one for about 15 years, got three others a few years back and they are great. Get their ground throws also, they work great. Code 250 rules!


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Can the track be bent with a dual bender in the ties, instructions on the website suggest otherwise?

Has anyone had issues running 1:29 scale equipment on code 250 track? Outside?

Can the frog on the #8 and #10 being brass be left dead rather than use a micro switch? I plan to either run DCC track or battery power with big locos. Or is the microswitch pretty hardy for outdoor use and worth the install?


----------



## geb (Feb 15, 2008)

I have never used a dual bender but I have bent over 100’ of Sunset Valley’s track with their single bender. Bend the rail, take to the site, back to the bender to adjust, when just right, send the other rail through and put on the ties. Working on the railroad, six feet at a time.

My experience with Sunset Valley has been good. I did 2 or 3 exchanges of turnouts with no questions or hassle. 





Bill


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Really appriciate all the replies. 

Can I ask why you had to send back the switches?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I run 1/29 on my code 250 all the time, never had any problems.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Check Sunset Valley's "Used " section there is an entire layout listed.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind it's gone already!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I use SSV brass track and 14 #6 switches and have not had any problems in 5 years. Some of the switches are built from kits and some are ready to use. I feel that the ready built ones are worth the slight extra cost. I have the SSV single rail bender and the Train Li dual bender and use both. You can get by with the single rail bender but the dual is great for touching up the track in place and for making realignments. I used the single extensively for repairing track which had been seriously bent by wild horses. (I now have an electric fence around my railroad!) I also like the way the SSV track weathers, a nice brown color that looks great. Their ground throws are really nice. 
edit: I forgot to mention I run only steam and battery so don't know about the micro switches.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

The experience here in the Texas sun is that the ties start to fail over time. On the other hand I have had no failures from Llagas Creek ties.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

My whole layout is Sunset Valley aluminum rail. Most of my turnouts are Sunset Valley #8 and #6 turnouts,both nickel silver and brass. The code 250 rail has not presented any problems with my 1/29 equipment. I use the Sunset Valley rail bender. Just get the bend in the rail close,bend the second rail and slide on the rail joiners. Sunset Valley ties slide on much easier than Llagas.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The 16 ties per foot sounds like Sunset Valley's "narrow gauge" spacing. The offer "standard gauge" spacing on the ties which is essentially twice the number of ties. (If I recall, they also updated their "narrow gauge" ties to be a bit wider, for those inclined.) 

I've had their #6 switches out in the garden for 4 years, and they're probably the best switches I've ever used (including my hand-built ones). I had to file a slight taper on a few of the tips of the points, but that's about it in terms of issues. That's a common fix on any switch to keep flanges from catching on the ends of the points. I've done it to LGB, Aristo, and my own, too. Truth be told, the fact that I've only had to do it to a few of the switches, not all of them, speaks volumes. I run battery, so I can't speak to how they hold up electrically. 

Later, 

K


----------



## geb (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By Bighurt on 17 Sep 2009 06:09 PM 
Really appriciate all the replies. 

Can I ask why you had to send back the switches? 

Change in layout. Bill


----------

